# 1 year old Maltese potty training



## Lola10 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a Maltese a little over Year old and I'm having issues with her using in the house. I'll take her out and she will pee and I'll wait for her to poop and she doesn't so I bring her inside and she will poop inside. Y is this? I need some help please.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she does not poop outside and you know she needs to, bring her in and confine her (crate). Wait 15 minutes and take her back out. Repeat until she successfully goes where you want her. Don't forget praise and a nice tasty treat for going in the right place. No freedom in the house until she goes outside.


----------



## Lola10 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok good idea. I will def work on doing that. I always give her a treat when she goes outside. And when she poops inside she only goes when no1 is around. Never when people are Around. I only let her wherever we are in the house.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your dog should be in a crate if she has not pooped outside. No wandering in the house people there or not.


----------



## Lola10 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot. I will defiantly use this info .


----------

